# Poor Abby



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

We have a game the cats play with me at night. We have a large screen room that we had built when Abby was a kitten. It's all screened in under the carport. We wanted her to be able to watch birds and be safe.

Well at night when they see me go out to clean their litter, they go outside. I close the door, wait a minute or 2 and then open the door. They shoot in and are happy.

Last night I didn't see her go out and could have sworn she was in the house. I slept really soundly which is not the norm for me.

Got up to make them breakfast and no Abby. Opened the door and she shot in yelling at me as only she can. She didn't eat her wet food that I put out...she was too upset. She had no where to go potty all night, so she held that, as well. Fortunately it is plenty warm out at night so that part was ok.

She just ate a bit of dry food and then threw it all up. She is so stressed, poor thing. I'll feed her wet again at lunch and see if she eats it then.

Gizmo didn't alert me that anything was wrong, but because I slept so well, I may not have noticed. Just give me the bad mom award!!

It just started raining, thankfully that didn't happen during the night because she's afraid of thunder and heavy rain.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Same thing has happened to me! Don't beat yourself up, Abby is safe. She will get over it, just give her some time. And lots of treat seem to speed up the process!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Same thing has happened to me! Don't beat yourself up, Abby is safe. She will get over it, just give her some time. And lots of treat seem to speed up the process!


She refused a treat from us this morning, but just allowed me to sit down on the couch where she was napping ( probably didn't get much sleep last night) to give her a couple pets and a head rub.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How's Abby doing now?


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> How's Abby doing now?


Sorry for not seeing this. She forgave me, came up into my lap for pets and loving head butts. You can bet I'll make double sure she's in before I lock that door at night. :yellbounce


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy to hear all is forgiven!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Glade to hear Abby is ok. I ran into a similar issue when I closed my bedroom door one night and didn't realize it and my two cats were ticked the next morning as they love sleeping on my bed during the night. It took about a day for them to forgive me.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I felt so horrible imagining how scared and upset she must have been, feeling abandoned and afraid. Lots of strange noises and smells out there. She slept at my feet on the bed last night.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Larsan, I'm so glad all is forgiven! And Abby is OK!


----------

